# Is it okay for passengers to eat in your car?



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.oregonlive.com/tylt/2019/01/is_it_okay_to_eat_in_an_uber_o.amp









You would never whip out a hamburger in your friend's car without asking if it was okay, right? The same goes for Ubers and Lyfts. Your food stinks up the car for the rest of the day, affecting drivers' business and ratings. Eating in a ride-share vehicle is not a "ask for forgiveness" type of situation -- you just shouldn't do it. Uber even says so on its own blog.

Business Insider 's Rachel Gillett interviewed Uber and Lyft drivers to find out what they believe passengers should change. According to a driver for both ride-share programs:

_'I wish passengers would stop eating food in my car without asking. In order to drive for Uber or Lyft, you have to have a new car. Therefore, your nachos in my new car causes undue stress.'_
There's a reason you're self-conscious about how loud your chewing is in a quiet car; it's a sign you shouldn't be chewing at all!

Ride-share programs are a form of new-age public transportation. Meaning, if you need to eat while riding, nothing should stop you. Certainly you should abstain from the cheeseburgers, pizza and nachos -- if it's smelly or messy, it doesn't belong in a car *-- *but what's the harm in whipping out a granola bar during your ride?

As long as you are treating the vehicle with respect, there's nothing wrong with taking a snack break in an Uber or Lyft. Everyone has had that day where there is simply no other time to eat except for when you're in the car; sometimes you don't have a choice.

Plus, if your driver is doing it too, what's the harm?


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/tylt/2019/01/is_it_okay_to_eat_in_an_uber_o.amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok if its not a 4 course meal...and crumb are not flying everywhere. And, you ask me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Absolutely not! I even have these as part of my dashcam warning sign:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It all depends. Nothing is set in stone. I have no issue with someone eating a snack bar or drinking coffee/water. Anything that would make a significant mess or stink up the car is a no no, however.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

Last night 5 people get in, passenger asks who wants a piece of gum, everyone does, they exit, I turn around and check the seats, 4 wrappers thrown on floor and guy beside me slid his in the cup holder. People Suck!


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

*?As long as they share ??????????*


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Depends on the pax ... friendly pax, you bend little for candy and pleasant smelling food items...


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

What a young frisky couple does in the back seat is their business.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> What a young frisky couple does in the back seat is their business.


And on my dashcam.


----------

